# Melanotan II



## Georgia (Oct 21, 2012)

I am looking to pick up some of this. I used to have it down back when that blonde chick was over at Ology and she posted a thread about her progress.

Does anyone have a dosage guide that they went by?

How many weeks and at how many mgs per day/per week?

What size needle?

Any recommended labs?

Am I gay?

PoB loves me?

^^^ Just some questions that I may or may not need answered


----------



## Azog (Oct 21, 2012)

Start at like 250mcg or less. It will prolly make you nauseous. Work up to 500mcg until you reach desired brownness. After that use 250-500mcg 1-2x a week before you tan. Btw, I would cover your face and man bits when you tan. They like to get a bit extra brown. I used great whites with good success. Can't comment on others. Ergopep usually has great prices.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

Are you guys sure it's not MCG's instead of MG's?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

I run it at 50mcg eod. If you want you can front load it at 75-100 eod. Bro, that shit works big time. I had to back down to 50mcg/wk at the end of the summer because I was so damn dark. I swear I had a chick come up to me at the gym and say "don't be upset with me for asking but what country/nationality are you?". 

Any moles or freckles will turn jet black. It is a VERY even tan and (I have olive skin) a beautiful color. Like Azog said you get a little nausea when you pin so must people pin right before bed (slin pin, subq). 

I only run it spring and summer because I get too damn dark on it lol

By the way, it is also used to treat ED ;-) lol just a bonus...

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Azog (Oct 21, 2012)

Yah forgot that,  since pins subq! And it is definitely measured in mcg not mg!  Sorry,  I'll edit my post.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

All good bro. You'll be sick as shit with a rock hard dick pinning mg's of that stuff.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 21, 2012)

So 50mcg EOD and how often do I tan? Why size needle? I want to have some color during the winter time. Only costs $10 for unlimited tanning at my gym so I will be awesome hot


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

Regular slin pin I think 29g. Bro 50mcg eod? Thats not enough imo. I was pinning 250mcg ed for a wk as a loading phase then you can lower it to EOD.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ya I was taking way more then that too.  My maintance was 1mg a week after loading


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 21, 2012)

Taking it now and am loving it, makes my dick hard 24/7 too, but now that my girl is around all the time its not a bother. This is some nice shit....got mine from osta-gain


----------



## Azog (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't need a gram a week though. I get crispy as fuck at 250mcg 2x weekly for maintenance. But I'm Greek,  all depends on your natural skin tone,  I'm sure. I also try not to tan more than 15 min 2x weekly. More and I get real brown and less golden lookin.


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you guys store this shit in the fridge between uses?  I'm thinking about giving it a go as well for a nice winter tan.  My summer tan is almost completely gone and I hate being pale.  I found some at my current AI/PCT supplier and figured I would post a link here.  It's fairly cheap here:
http://www.purity-solutions.net/melanotan-2.html

I have used their products for years, so I would assume the Melanotan II is good just like everything else.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes stored in fridge. And I'm type one Irish skin so ya having a tan for the first time in my life was amazing and confusing to everyone lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 21, 2012)

Live.... That's not cheap brother.  I got my 5 pack for 85$ I think from labpe.com


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 21, 2012)

What do you reconstitute it with, bac water? So a 10 mg vial would last a decent amount of time?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 21, 2012)

Does this product yield results without tanning or do you have to tan to see results?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> What do you reconstitute it with, bac water? So a 10 mg vial would last a decent amount of time?



We use sterile water bro. 

And to the poster that didn't think 50mcg eod was enough.... bro, I had to back off that shit even at 50 mcg eod. I was looking seriously fucking black. I am half Italian and Half French and I spent the summer in Vegas and at The beach and never burned once.

The bottom half of my dick was black. 
Every mole I had was BLACK, my face was so dark people starred at me. 
The lines in my palms turned extremely dark.

I have no idea what doses you guys used but for me 50mcg eod was too much after about two weeks of taking it and tanning. I used both MP and EP and found the MP to be stronger.

Oh, and after stopping it was about five weeks before I got back to my base.

Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

Live2Train said:


> Do you guys store this shit in the fridge between uses?  I'm thinking about giving it a go as well for a nice winter tan.  My summer tan is almost completely gone and I hate being pale.  I found some at my current AI/PCT supplier and figured I would post a link here.  It's fairly cheap here:
> http://www.purity-solutions.net/melanotan-2.html
> 
> I have used their products for years, so I would assume the Melanotan II is good just like everything else.




We store it in the fridge but we do not store it in the fridge once reconstituted. Might help if it's just you but it's good at room temp for 10-12 days if I recall and between Mrs. Vette and I we use a vial every two weeks when I am on it too. She shoots it at night after it has been reconstituted for up to a month and says it works fine.

View attachment 367


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wait what?   That sounds backward 

It's not stored in fridge untill it's reconstituted


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Wait what?   That sounds backward
> 
> It's not stored in fridge untill it's reconstituted



x2x


while still powder its ok anywhere.  once re-conned its need to be fridge.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey vette that extreme peptides research site there? Is sterile water hard to get like bac water?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 23, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Wait what?   That sounds backward
> 
> It's not stored in fridge untill it's reconstituted



Yes,* if it is just you and you use a very small amount you may want to refrigerate it*; however, if you re-read what I said *we go through a vial while it is still quite viable at room temp*(every 10 days). In fact - even the Mrs alone, who takes almost 30 days to go through a vial when I am not 'on', says it is still VERY viable after nearly 30 days. 

On the other hand, we store bottles in the fridge for many months. Peptides CAN indeed breakdown at room temperature after many months or a year. 



gymrat827 said:


> x2x
> 
> 
> while still powder its ok anywhere.  once re-conned its need to be fridge.





63Vette said:


> We store it in the fridge but *we* do not store it in the fridge once reconstituted. *Might help if it's just you but it's good at room temp for 10-12 days if I recall and between Mrs. Vette and I we use a vial every two weeks when I am on it too.* She shoots it at night after it has been reconstituted for up to a month and says it works fine.
> 
> View attachment 367


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 23, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Hey vette that extreme peptides research site there? Is sterile water hard to get like bac water?



Extreme Peptides is gtg. Manpower is a bit stronger on nearly everything .... maybe 10% stronger ....  sterile water is easy to get bro buy a big jug when you can (with an order of something else usually). We used this back in the Melatanin (1) days and before. Peptides are nothing new and they do NOT all act, store, or remain viable the same. Some are even light sensitive ... and we store those in a small fridge with no light in it. If you are going to store anything that contains an amino chain for a very long time I suggest the fridge or some other very cool and mostly dark location...... even when it has NOT been reconstituted. If it has been reconstituted and you are going to use the vial before the room temperature location you have it stored at it isn't necessary to store it in the fridge.

I guess I just don't write worth a shit.... I have said that three times here and I still get PMs about that being backwards... read carefully and use the fucking peptides.... the shit isn't gold... pin that shit!

Vette


----------



## brown1106 (Dec 1, 2012)

I used it every day for 4 days and my face got super dark and my arms only a little. Looked kind of odd. I had to take it at bedtime or it would make me sick as crap as well as headaches. The good side effect was that it really decreased my appetite. When my face gets back to normal, I will do again and go to tanning bed for everything except face.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 1, 2012)

brown1106 said:


> I used it every day for 4 days and my face got super dark and my arms only a little. Looked kind of odd. I had to take it at bedtime or it would make me sick as crap as well as headaches. The good side effect was that it really decreased my appetite. When my face gets back to normal, I will do again and go to tanning bed for everything except face.



Your face was exposed to more light brother and it reacted as it should by stimulating your melanocytes in your skin's basil layer of it's epidermis. Tanning the rest of your body will catch it up to your face. The nausea is a common side so most bros do indeed pin at night. Wear sunscreen on your face... it didn't help me- my face got dark as hell... too damn dark ... but it might help you. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have yet to find anything talking about half life anyware so I tend to pin right before the gym and tan at the end of lifting.     But ya we all get a little sick but only for a few min


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I run it at 50mcg eod. If you want you can front load it at 75-100 eod. Bro, that shit works big time. I had to back down to 50mcg/wk at the end of the summer because I was so damn dark. I swear I had a chick come up to me at the gym and say "don't be upset with me for asking but what country/nationality are you?".
> 
> Any moles or freckles will turn jet black. It is a VERY even tan and (I have olive skin) a beautiful color. Like Azog said you get a little nausea when you pin so must people pin right before bed (slin pin, subq).
> 
> ...




So let me ask you.  I've taken the PT-141 a variety of times, so i know first hand the impact MT2 will have on the libido.  Suppose I don't want to be in libido overdrive all the time by using MT2.  Does MT1 tan just as well as MT2?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 3, 2012)

From what I have read no it doesn't but I never tried The product for tat reason ...


----------

